# jwm clean exit



## rufwoof (Sep 4, 2017)

FreeBSD 11.1 p1 installed as a desktop system using jwm as the window manager.

Each time I exit X (jwm -exit) it was leaving a openoffice coredump. I believe its because I have openoffice launched as a quickstart program (in tray).

I have changed the exit procedure to call a script to tidy up the tray (I also have osmo and a volume icon that run in the tray)


```
#!/bin/sh
kill `ps -aux | grep "soffice.bin -quickstart" | grep -v grep | awk {'print$2'}`
kill `pgrep osmo`
kill `pgrep volumeicon`
jwm -exit
```

which seemed to work, but other times it doesn't i.e. the coredump is less frequent in appearing, but still does sometimes appear after having exited jwm.

How are others doing clean exits to avoid coredumps? (I had thought I installed FreeBSD with the coredump choice turned off so a little surprised to see them appearing anyway). I guess I could just delete coredump files as part of startup, but it feels less clean doing it that way.

TIA


----------



## SirDice (Sep 4, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> kill `pgrep osmo`


Not related to the issue at hand but why this odd construct? Why not use pkill(1)?


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 4, 2017)

Changed to use pkill. Thanks


----------

